# Hymer B584 N Reg



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Really confused with tyre pressures at front measured them at 50psi after recently experiencing funny sensation when travelling on mway at 60mph. Steering when light and vehicle swayed, no wind. Have increased pressure to 58psi and tried last night on mway no reaction can anyone advise me of correct pressure?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Tyre pressures must rank in the top 3 most discussed topics on MHF so it is worthwhile searching for previous threads. However the best people to advise you on the correct pressure are the tyre manufacturers but to do that they will need to know the individual axle weights that you are running at. You therefore need to weigh the van. As for the steering sensations you experienced, I suppose it may be tyre pressures but could it have been ruts in the surface? Inside lanes are prone to surface ruts caused by lorries and getting stuck in these tramlines can cause odd sensations through the steering wheel.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

50psi sound rather low to me, My '94 B564 runs at 62psi front.
Have you had your wheel alignment checked (tracked)? If not, I'd get it done at a reputable tyre fitter, mine was done by a local garage and was way out of line making it feel very skitish, and as posted above, ruts and even overbanding (lines painted on the road) can make your vehicle handling seem quite odd.
Weight distribution inside your van can make a bit of difference, don't load all your heavy stuff right at the back, on my van even a full waste water tank will add 100kg five feet behind the rear axle, making the steering just that bit lighter.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Our M reg 584 had Michelins, they advised with our axle weights to run at 65psi front and back.

Regards.


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

We bought our 2003 Hymer 584 a few months ago and were told by the dealer to keep all tyres at 60 - 62 psi. Ours feels good to drive


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*wheel and steering resolved*

Its took me a bit to finally close this off but needed two new shock absorbers, track rod ends alignment and replaced tyres as precaution. Difference is noticable but realising like others that once above 60mph everything turns to jelly. I guess have to except its 1996 technology


----------

